# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  floor waste in shower

## slr6000

Bit unsure of how to install the floor waste into a screeded shower, the waterproof membrane is down and into the 100mm waste pipe. is it ok the put the screed down leaving it open around the  waste then tile and sit the waste in with the tile adhesive? 
  Does the waste have to slip into the pipe or can it sit above and drain down through the screed into the pipe?
  The pic might explain it better

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Bit unsure of how to install the floor waste into a screeded shower, the waterproof membrane is down and into the 100mm waste pipe. is it ok the put the screed down leaving it open around the  waste then tile and sit the waste in with the tile adhesive? 
>   Does the waste have to slip into the pipe or can it sit above and drain down through the screed into the pipe?
>   The pic might explain it better

  If you have a puddle flange installed you can install a puddle flange insert, this will have a grate holder that can be adjusted to ant height. 
If you do not have a puddle flange, get the insert anyway and put the waste grate in that. The insert ensures proper drainage as it has a gaps between the waste pipe and the grate holder. 
As a last resort you can place the waste grate on top of the pipe, but make sure you cut slots in the ring on the underside to allow water to get through to the wast at the original base level. 
The drain pipe Must be cut flush to the original base or water will be trapped and you shower will develop a slight pong.  
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## slr6000

> If you have a puddle flange installed you can install a puddle flange insert, this will have a grate holder that can be adjusted to ant height. 
> If you do not have a puddle flange, get the insert anyway and put the waste grate in that. The insert ensures proper drainage as it has a gaps between the waste pipe and the grate holder. 
> As a last resort you can place the waste grate on top of the pipe, but make sure you cut slots in the ring on the underside to allow water to get through to the wast at the original base level. 
> The drain pipe Must be cut flush to the original base or water will be trapped and you shower will develop a slight pong.  
> Good luck.

  Thanks for the reply very helpfull

----------

